# France in the MH or fly to the sun.



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We always have our main holiday at easter and usually fly to some where hot.But this year i fancy taking the motorhome to France.
I know no one can successfully predict the weather,but what are your experiences of this time of year in France,and how far south would be best for some sun?

Regards Jo


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Last year i wend down to carcassone and ended up a little further east in the camargue, it was very hot, and that was April.

Lovely area


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We were in that area in August last year and it was very hot,wouldnt expect it to be that hot but good to know you had good weather in April.Thank you Jo.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Two years ago in April and May we did the Dordogne, then down to Perpignan on the med coast then right across the French side of the Pyrenees and right up into the mountains. It was fantastic. Weather was superb most of the time and even up at 4500 ft it was warm and sunny (late April). At 7500ft people were still skiing and sunbathing.

The weather changed a bit though towards the Atlantic side near Biarritz and we had some dodgy weather in the Lot.

I think we may have been lucky as I bet its not like that all the time. People say you need to get south of the Loire to start to see a noticable difference from the UK.

I guess it depends how long you have as well. If I definitely wanted guaranteed sunshine and only had two weeks I would be jumping on a plane.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Last year Easter was later than this year. We spent 2 weeks in the Champagne region and the weather was good with a bit of rain on somedays. We are going to France this year on 28th March for 3 weeks and keeping an open mind. It is anyones guess what the weather will be like in any particular area but best to avoid the hillier inland regions. 
A look at the 10 day forecast on this site before we go and thats about all the planning I will do. The site allows you to select a place and choose things like 10 day forecast and monthly and seasonal records.
http://uk.weather.com/weather/today-Bordeaux-FRXX0016


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We live in the Lot et Garonne and for the last 2 Easters the weather has been hot enough to eat lunch in the garden and plant out veg seedlings into the garden and get a sun tan. Can't tell you about the weather forecast for the dates the OP is wanting to travel this year - still too far away for meteo France!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Easter*

Last Easter we Went from Calais to:

Berny Riviere (Vic-Sur-Aisne) 
Here

To

Lac D'Aiguebelette http://www.camping-lespeupliers.net/

To

Doussard

(Annecy)

Then back up through Switzerland to Germany. Where we stayed at

Ruedesheim

And Finally before getting the Stena Ship Back from Hook-Of-Holland to Harwich (Courtesy of TESCO Deals).

We went for some cycling and a Jet Wash At Klein Vink

Apart from a days drizzle and a day of downpours in Annecy (Altitude for you). We had superb weather. With The Best Being West of Paris and at Aiguebelette.

TM


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

A couple of years back I changed jobs joining my new company mid way through their leave year.

Because I knew I was changing jobs and didn't know how much leave I'd get we decided to see the lie of the land before booking.

In the end I we took a 10 day holiday flying out to Bordeuax and staying in a chalet during August.

The weather was great, sunny every day usually low 30's but as high as 39 on one day - sounds idyllic but I bitterly regretted not taking the MH across especially when it came to coming home virtually empty handed on the wine and beer front, swore I wouldn't do that again.

MrWez


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

SW coast, Vendee down. We live between Royan & Bordeaux & that is reported to be 2nd sunniest area in France. Works for us. 
Regards

Andy


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

This website could help you.

www.wunderground.com

Type in the name of the city etc you want to visit then scroll down to the history and almanac section(left hand side). If you enter a date and year you can view the weather history for days, weeks and months.

Not a guarantee for this year though. :lol:

Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Last Easter we did Annecy, fantastic weather, only had one shower in 14 days and lived in shorts and t.shirts in the day. 

Aires were busier than usual but still room for all. 

Guess where we are going this year, different routes there and back but will be there again. Probably pouring everyday :roll: :roll: 

Mandy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The weather is a fickle thing.
Last April Holland t shirts and shorts all week.
July Dodogne was not as warm and sunny as Holland.

You have just got to go for it. Or the misery of airports hotels full of kids etc. I miss all that. :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Having spent fortnights in SW France during April, 3 out of 4 times in the afternoons it has been hot and sunny for us. You can expect it to be cool in the early morning and evening, and the nights can be chilly. One memorable April highlight was watching Hoopoes!

As everyone says, the French weather can't be predicted this far ahead. You probably do need to drive south of the Loire before you see a marked difference in climate. April to October is effectively the long, long summer season in southern France. 


SD


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Two years ago we did France in early April, got down as far as the Med and Carcasonne. The weather was excellent, so hot on the med that the dog was looking for shade all the time!


----------

